# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ασύρματο Παρίσι μέχρι το 2007

## Mick Flemm

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1035_22-6090503.html



> PARIS--Paris wants blanket wireless Internet coverage by the end of 2007, helping to make it the most connected capital city in the world, Mayor Bertrand Delanoe said Tuesday.
> 
> Under a new plan, the city hopes to set up 400 free Wi-Fi access points next year and allow Internet service providers to install antennae on strategically located public property.
> 
> "We will act fast and firmly...to create the most favorable conditions for Paris," Delanoe told reporters at city hall. "It is a decisive tool for international competition and thus important for the city."
> 
> The plan also calls for slashing taxes on companies that lay down fiber optic cables in a drive to have 80 percent of all buildings within the city connected to so-called 'ultra-high speed' fiber optic networks by 2010.
> 
> "Sixty percent of Parisian households already have high-speed connections...Our goal will be not only to maintain this but also to move a step ahead," Delanoe said.
> ...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

χαχαχα!
Μας ζήλεψαν! Όταν μιλούσα με τους Γάλλους είχανε τρομάξει με το δίκτυο μας! Αναρωτιέμαι πως θα τα καταφέρουν σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο όταν βρίσκονται εκεί που είμασταν εμείς το 2003.

----------


## antonisk7

E?

Εδώ αναφέρεται το άρθρο σε μια δημόσια πρωτοβουλία , ήδη όταν ήμουν εκει πριν από ένα χρόνο πολλές στάσεις λεωφορείων είχαν wifi hotspot , όπως και σε πάρκα, βιβλιοθήκες κτλ. 
Παράλληλα υπήρχε ένα μεγάλο δίκτυο από ιδιώτες όπως το awmn με καμιά 200αρια κόμβους . Αρκετά μεγάλο αν σκεφτείς ότι τα κίνητρα είναι χαμηλά : τότε είχα 8 MBit , 25 συνδρομητικα κανάλια και δωρεάν τηλεφωνία εντός Γαλλίας, όλα αυτά με 29€ το μήνα ανεξαρτήτου συνδρομής, στην ίδια περιοχή με την ίδια χρέωση τώρα δίνουν adsl2. 

Μακάρι κι εδώ να υπήρχε αντιστοιχη δημόσια πρωτοβουλία για ασύρματη κάλυψη.

----------


## nicolouris

> χαχαχα!
> Μας ζήλεψαν! Όταν μιλούσα με τους Γάλλους είχανε τρομάξει με το δίκτυο μας! Αναρωτιέμαι πως θα τα καταφέρουν σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο όταν βρίσκονται εκεί που είμασταν εμείς το 2003.


Αυτό ξαναπέστο... Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω  ::   :: 

Θυμάστε σε κάποιο άλλο ποστ που μας έλεγε ο Δαμιανός για τους Γάλλους ή τους Ισπανούς (δεν θυμάμαι) που ρωτήσανε ποια είναι η συνταγή μας???????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dweller

η συνταγή μας είναι οτι δεν έχουμε φτηνή ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στην Ελλάδα  ::

----------


## socrates

Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι έχουν κατανοήσει την σημαντικότητα της ευρυζωνικότητας (που έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας), δεν επαναπαύονται στις υπάρχουσες καλές υποδομές, και αξιοποιούν κάθε εναλλακτικό μέσο (και τα προτερήματο του) ώστε να αυξήσουν την προσφορά σε ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις στον απλό πολίτη, ενισχύοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο τον ανταγωνισμό που μειώνει τις τιμές και βελτιώνει τις υπηρεσίες.

----------


## ririco

Ειχα δει προσφατα ενα ντοκιμαντερ στο discovery το οποιο 
ελεγε για το πως θα τοποθετησουν hotspots στην Γαλλια χωρις 
να πεταγονται ξαφννικα διαφορες κεραιες σε πλατειες και δρομους...

Απο τους υπονομους!!!
Εδειχνε ποσο καλα εχουν στησει ολο το υπογειο δικτυο και οτι μεσω
αυτου θα περασουν οπτικες ινες για διαφορες υπηρεσιες και για wifi hotspots.
(fun mode on)
Πως ελεγε ο βυζαντινο-τετειος το αποχετευτικο συστημα στο Βυζαντιο
(fun mode off)

Πιστευω οτι θα εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια.

----------


## nicolouris

> Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι έχουν κατανοήσει την σημαντικότητα της ευρυζωνικότητας (που έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας), δεν επαναπαύονται στις υπάρχουσες καλές υποδομές, και αξιοποιούν κάθε εναλλακτικό μέσο (και τα προτερήματο του) ώστε να αυξήσουν την προσφορά σε ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις στον απλό πολίτη, ενισχύοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο τον ανταγωνισμό που μειώνει τις τιμές και βελτιώνει τις υπηρεσίες.



+++++++

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εγώ πάλι δεν βλέπω καμία ομοιότητα με το δικό μας ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Ίσως το μόνο κοινό είναι το ότι ο τελικός χρήστης και στα δύο δίκτυα συνδέεται ασύρματα.

Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά θεωρώ υποτιμητική για εμάς και τις προσπάθειές μας, την σύγκριση με ένα δίκτυο φτιαγμένο από εταιρίες, με μοναδικό σκοπό την ασύρματη σύνδεση στο internet.

edit by wireless.surfer: Sorry παιδιά, προφανώς κάτι κατάλαβα λάθος... Άκυρο το ποστ.  ::  Χρειάζομαι διακοπές μου φαίνεται!  ::

----------


## nicolouris

> Εγώ πάλι δεν βλέπω καμία ομοιότητα με το δικό μας ασύρματο δίκτυο.
> 
> Ίσως το μόνο κοινό είναι το ότι ο τελικός χρήστης και στα δύο δίκτυα συνδέεται ασύρματα.
> 
> Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά θεωρώ υποτιμητική για εμάς και τις προσπάθειές μας, την σύγκριση με ένα δίκτυο φτιαγμένο από εταιρίες, με μοναδικό σκοπό την ασύρματη σύνδεση στο internet.
> 
> edit by wireless.surfer: Sorry παιδιά, προφανώς κάτι κατάλαβα λάθος... Άκυρο το ποστ.  Χρειάζομαι διακοπές μου φαίνεται!


Κούλαρε!! Εννοείται πως δεν συγκρίνεται η δουλειά που έχουμε ρίξει όλοι μας γι αυτό το δίκτυο. Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο, δεν το συζηταμε καν. Αλλιως το εννοούσε ο Σωκράτης.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Βάρα μπας και ισιώσω!

Πέταξα καλό τσιμεντόλιθο έτσι;  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Καθόλου τσιμεντόλιθο!!! Αν αναρωτηθείς πόσο έχουμε καεί  ::  σχετικα με το awmn είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό! Όλοι μας κατακαιρούς ξεφεύγουμε λίγο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Όλοι μας θέλουμε διακοπές!  ::  

socrates +++++++++  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

> Όλοι μας θέλουμε διακοπές!  
> 
> socrates +++++++++



Eλπίζω σήμερα να είμαστε όλοι παραλία, έτσι?????  ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

Centre Pompidou (άσχετο με το θέμα, σχετικό με το Παρίσι):


Από τις πιο ωραίες φωτογραφίες που έχω δει σε σχέση με WiFi...

----------


## nicolouris

Όντως πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!
Εκεί κάτω αριστερά επίδειξη κάνουν?  ::  Ωραίοι οι Γάλλοι.

----------

